# Gestational Sac, Yolk Sac, No Fetal Pole??



## ArmyWifeLove

I went in to see an on call doctor last week Thrusday, I called the nurse telling her I was so extremely nauseous, and throwing up everything I ate for the past 3 days. She got back to me and told me the doctor wanted to do an ultrasound. My husband and I went in and I had a vaginal ultrasound. Once the tech was done the doctor came in and told us that he sees a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole. From the date of my last period I should have been 9 weeks.. Doctor told me the sac measured 7 weeks. He then told me I would miscarry naturally or I could get a D&C, he said theres nothing else to do and go home, Oh and I wasn't nor have I bled at all since I found out I was pregnant. But the doctor said to make another ultrasound with MY doctor for Tuesday (tomorrow) to go over my options. I am very confused, I am not bleeding or having any cramps, i am thowing up, nauseous, and my breasts are very very sore. Why would I be getting another ultrasound when the doctor told me I will miscarry, I am worried there is no baby, I don't feel my uterus enlarged even when I lay on my tummy. I have gone through a miscarriage back in 2010 but soon after became pregnant with our second child and had a healthy normal pregnancy even got to hear the heartbeat at almost 7 weeks. I guess anyone with advice please share, I'm scared and nervous :(


----------



## FeLynn

sorry to hear hun. I had this. Back july 2011 was my last period I got pregnant and had a scan, I was told I was too soon to come back in 2 weeks. I waited 2.5 weeks just to make sure when I went back they would have a better look. I had a gestational sac measuring 5.5wks and yolk sac but no fetal pole. They said I could still be too soon but they sent me to the hospital for a more detailed ultrasound and they said I was going to miscarry. I all my my pregnancy signs and my hcg levels were pretty high. I had a d&e at what should have been 11 weeks of pregnancy. I had no bleeding no cramping no pain prior, so I had no clue I was going to just had a gut feeling something wasnt right. good luck.


----------



## 3kidsnadog

I don't really have any great advice for you, but just wanted to jump in here today and let you know that I will pray for you today as you go for this second ultrasound. I understand how you're feeling...have been through similar experience....and am so sorry for this anxiety and "unknown" right now....but hoping for a positive ending for this visit!! Keep us posted, ok?


----------



## lilmommie

I dont understand why they aren't checking your HCG like every 48 hrs to see if it's doubling as it should....when you go to your regular dr. he/she should know....I was told I was 6 weeks pregnant and they didn't see the fetal pole....a week later they finally seen the baby, but determined I was only five weeks pregnant....you are in my prayers sweetie!


----------



## roxane1986

I had a blighted ovum also called anembryonic gestation back in 2009!! I had menstrual cramps and didnt think it was right so insisted on having an u/s but I was only 5 weeks, they said the same thing gestational sac, yok sac but no fetal pole!! They then told me to wait one week and go back cause it could be too early, when I went back at 6 weeks it was the same thing so they gave me the options of natural misscarry , d&c or take vaginal pills. I insisted on having another ultrasound but it wasnt very long after so possibly 7 weeks or less and it was the same thing so I took the pills to get it over with since it was an horrible thing to go through!! Now I see people who say it was too early and that they waited and there was a baby!! So I say if you can, wait!!! Have another u/s in a week or two!! If its still the same then, well it would be more safe to say it's a blighted ovum!! This is very commun apparently even though I had never heard of this before!! It's like a normal pregnancy but your body does not recognize that there is not emrbyo growing!! They say it is VERY VERY rare to have this more then once! 
GL to you!!


----------



## roxane1986

lilmommie said:


> I dont understand why they aren't checking your HCG like every 48 hrs to see if it's doubling as it should....when you go to your regular dr. he/she should know....I was told I was 6 weeks pregnant and they didn't see the fetal pole....a week later they finally seen the baby, but determined I was only five weeks pregnant....you are in my prayers sweetie!


Oh and when I had a blighted ovum, they did test my hcg every 48 hrs and it was doubling everytime!! Your body does not recognize it! Only a scan can diagnost a blighted ovum!


----------



## lilmommie

wow...that's something isn't it...funny how our bodies work...I dunno why they were even putting me through all that blood work then...I'm sorry for your loss....we women go through some crazy stuff, I tell ya.


----------



## melmalta

I was told i was going to miscarry and i had a big bleed but i did not so please wait until you have a miscarriage and dont do anything as sometimes they have a mistake !! so goodluck !!


----------

